# Lotosblume Nelumbo nucifera 3Korn rose



## Roeri (17. Feb. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir bei ebay Samen für eine Lotosblume Nelumbo Nucifera gekauft. Ich habe alles so gemacht wie es auf dem Zettel stand der dabei lag. Von neun Samen sind acht aufgegangen und treiben nun in die Höhe. 
Was muss ich jetzt beachten, einfach wachsen lassen oder muss ich die jetzt nochmal umpflanzen??? Sieht jetzt einfach wie ein grüner Stengel aus.

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz

Schönen Sonntag alle noch


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Lotosblume Nelumbo nucifera 3Korn rose*

Hi Roeri,

worin hast Du die Nelumbosamen denn zum keimen gebracht, einfach im warmen Wasser liegend, oder in nem Topf?
Wenn Du sie einfach in ner Wasserschale hast keimen lassen müssen sie so schnell wie möglich in einen großflächigen Topf mit gut gedüngtem lehmhaltigen Substrat eingesetzt werden (bevor sich das Rhizom und die Wurzeln richtig entwickeln (der grüne Stengel ist nur das Keimblatt) Die sind nämlich extreme sensibelchen was auch kleinste Verletzungen daran angeht - sterben dann meißt ab. Das macht das Umpflanzen von den Lotosjungpflanzen von einen Topf in den nächst größeren im ersten Jahr zu einem richtigen Lotteriespiel. Da die Aussaat noch sehr früh war wirst Du noch für ne Zusatzbeleuchtung sorgen müssen, die ersten Blätter dürfen nicht wegen dem noch vorhandenen Lichtmangel eingehen (Ab Ende März/Anfang April wärs mit der Aussaat wesentlich günstiger gewesen - meine Nelumbo-Samen bleiben so lange noch trocken liegen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Roeri (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Lotosblume Nelumbo nucifera 3Korn rose*

Hallo Frank,

ich habe den Samen erst im Glas keimen lassen, und dann in einen Pflanzkübel mit Erde und Lehm eingesetzt der ist ca 25x25 cm groß und dieser steht wiederum in einem 50x30cm grossen Gefäss mit Wasser gefüllt. Die Samen habe ich nach dem Keimen, wie es in der Beschreibung stand, in die Erde gesteckt und leicht mit Lehm bedeckt sind auch daraus gekommen und schauen jetzt also der Stengel ca 5 cm aus dem Wasser. Die Behälter stehen in meinem Wohnzimmerfenster auf der Südseite.
Was muss ich jetzt noch machen einfach wachsen lassen oder ???

Danke


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Lotosblume Nelumbo nucifera 3Korn rose*

Hi Roeri,

auch wenn der Topf den Sommer über für alle Keimlinge wahrscheinlich zu klein werden wird, wachsen lassen und hoffen 

MfG Frank


----------



## Roeri (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Lotosblume Nelumbo nucifera 3Korn rose*

Hallo Frank,

und wann sieht man ca ob es was wird ??? Ich meine wielange dauert es bis man das sieht so ca???


----------



## Kuni99 (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Lotosblume Nelumbo nucifera 3Korn rose*

Hallo Roeri,

ein Foto wäre ganz nett, damit wir das besser beurteilen können. Aus den Samen teiben zuerst vier Schwimmblätter. Diese dürfen nicht wegen Lichtmangel oder zu geringer Wassertiefe aus dem Wasser schauen, weil sie sonst antrocknen und absterben. Dann beginnt das Rhizom zu wachsen und treibt so 10-15 cm vom Samen entfernt ein Schwimmblatt. Das ist die erste Hürde. Wenn die Jungpflanzen so weit gewachsen sind, wachsen sie normalerweise auch weiter. 
Wenn die Blätter sich nicht aufrollen, bekommen sie nicht genug Licht. Wenn sie schwarze Flecken bekommen, die zu Löchern werden, dann stimmen die Wasserwerte nicht. Meistens ist dann auch nichts mehr zu machen. Ich hätte von den neun Samen erst mal drei gekeimt und die anderen aufgehoben. Sie verlieren ihre Keimfähigkeit nicht.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Roeri (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Lotosblume Nelumbo nucifera 3Korn rose*

Hallo Kai und Frank,

so sieht es jetzt aus.


----------



## Kuni99 (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Lotosblume Nelumbo nucifera 3Korn rose*

Hallo Roeri,

der Wasserstand ist etwas niedrig, vielleicht noch 2 cm erhöhen, damit die Blattstiele unter Wasser sind. Das vordere Blatt beginnt sich schon in Richtung Wasseroberfläche zu biegen. Die Blattstiele werden recht lang, so etwa 30 cm und es muss immer wieder kontrolliert werden, dass sie sich nicht über die Wasseroberfläche drücken. Sieht ganz frisch gepflanzt aus, die Trübung sollte bald verschwinden. Was aufschwimmt am besten mit einem kleinen Kescher abfischen. 
Das Becken ist nicht durchsichtig, deshalb muss eine Zusatzbeleuchtung drüber, sonst öffnen sich die Blattspreiten nicht, auch wenn es am Südfenster steht.
Ich wünsche viel Erfolg. Und falls es nicht klappt, nicht traurig sein. Es ist sehr schwierig, __ Lotos aus Samen zu ziehen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Roeri (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Lotosblume Nelumbo nucifera 3Korn rose*

Hallo Kai,

heisst das also ich muss immer wieder Wasser nachfüllen oder habe ich das falsch verstanden??? Weil Du sagtest 30 cm dann muss mein Gefäss höher werden oder???
Wieviel Überdeckung sollte über dem Substrat sein???


----------



## Kuni99 (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Lotosblume Nelumbo nucifera 3Korn rose*

Hallo Roeri,

das Gefäss muss nicht höher sein. Die Blattstiele sind recht schlaff wenn sie länger geworden sind und bleiben meist von selbst unter Wasser. Die Blattspreiten schwimmen auf der Wasseroberfläche. Später bekommt __ Lotos dann Stehblätter, die aus dem Wasser rauswachsen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Roeri (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Lotosblume Nelumbo nucifera 3Korn rose*

Hallo Kai,

ok also habe jetzt 6 cm Wasser über dem Substrat. Dann werde ich jetzt warten wie sie sich weiterbilden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Lotosblume Nelumbo nucifera 3Korn rose*

Hi Roeri,

und, was machen die Nelumbo?

MfG Frank


----------



## Roeri (27. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Lotosblume Nelumbo nucifera 3Korn rose*

Hallo Frank,

naja es sind von neun 7 gekommen. Ich mache mal ein Foto.


mfg Roeri


----------



## Roeri (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Lotosblume Nelumbo nucifera 3Korn rose*

Hallo zusammen,

also meine Lotussamen sind ja wie auf dem einen Foto zusehen aufgegangen.
Das Problem ist es sind etliche Triebe gekommen aber nicht ein einziges Blatt. Die Triebe sind ca. 30cm lang und liegen auf dem Wasser.
Ist das Projekt gescheitert oder wielange kann das noch dauern???
Habe jede Woche Wasser gewechselt und ne zusätzlich Beleuchtung drauf gemacht.
Kann man nochwas tun???

mfg Roeri


----------



## Kuni99 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Lotosblume Nelumbo nucifera 3Korn rose*

Hallo Roeri,

was auf dem Wasser schwimmt sind keine Triebe, es sind die Blätter. Ich vermute, dass sich die Blattspreiten nicht aufgerollt haben, weil das Spektrum der Leuchtmittel zu wenig dem Sonnenspektrum entspricht. Auf einer Fensterbank an der Südseite sollte das Tageslicht inzwischen ausreichend sein. Wenn noch neue Blätter nachkommen, dann werden sie sich auch aufrollen. Bei den schon vorhandenen kommt es darauf an, wie lange sie schon auf dem Wasser liegen. Irgendwann rollen sie sich nicht mehr auf und sterben schließlich ab.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------

